# Nik Software sets the standard for customer service



## Harv (Oct 25, 2014)

Nik Software (now owned by Google) has set the standard for customer service. At least in my view they have.

I recently contacted them to ask if my original Nik modules (pre-Google days) would be compatible with my new computer's operating system and updated version of Photoshop. They responded to my email within a couple of hours.

Their reply was that it would not be compatible, but that I should not worry..... they were supplying me with a complete suite upgrade (7 modules)..... NO CHARGE. I was stunned to say the least. The tech rep even went so far as to tell me that if I had any difficulty with the installation to email or call him and he would help me through it.

These guys now have me for life.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 25, 2014)

Harv said:


> Nik Software (now owned by Google) has set the standard for customer service. At least in my view they have.
> 
> I recently contacted them to ask if my original Nik modules (pre-Google days) would be compatible with my new computer's operating system and updated version of Photoshop. They responded to my email within a couple of hours.
> 
> ...



I too have had good experiences with them.


----------



## westr70 (Oct 25, 2014)

I had excellent experience with them too. I tried to buy the suite on a Saturday but there was a glitch and couldn't. I wrote to them and complained. On Sunday I was able to complete the purchase on my own. On Monday CS wrote to me and offered a 15 percent discount for the inconvenience. I thanked them but said I had already purchased the suite. I got an email back from them saying they had looked up my account, refunded the 15 percent, and if I had any issues to get back to them. In the age of customer disservice I was stunned. I am grateful.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm still floored that just after I purchased the Silver Efex Pro I received an e-mail and was able to update to the full suite for free! Wow!

And I don't know how you all do your workflow, but with Dfine 2 I'm shooting 3200 & 6400 ISO and getting pretty clean images considering the low light in most of the venues I attend!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2014)

What's wrong with these guys?? 

Haven't they learned to put out a new version every year and to require a paid upgrade to the latest version in order to support a new camera model?

Adobe needs to purchase them away from Google, and ru(i)n them right


----------



## FEBS (Oct 29, 2014)

I have the same experience how quick they react after I wanted to install the suite again on another computer. There was a license problem at that time, and did send me also a new license within a few hours.

The only remark I have about Nik right now is there development. Besides LR and PS, I use Nik and OnOne. After Google did take over Nik, they drop prices, created suite so that's marvelous. From the other hand I'm worried a little as they don't ask money, I also think they will not further develop this suite, and that is my real concern. I hope they will even try to improve further there different applications.


----------

